# Looking for a Job in UAE



## Nadeem_Ijaz (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi all, I have just joined this forum and this is my first post. May I know and if there are any friends who can guide me, how I can get a Security Manager Job in UAE. I have tried and am trying for the last 1.5 years but no luck. I am a corporate security professional with 11 years of experience in well known MNCs. Thanks


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Nadeem_Ijaz said:


> Hi all, I have just joined this forum and this is my first post. May I know and if there are any friends who can guide me, how I can get a Security Manager Job in UAE. I have tried and am trying for the last 1.5 years but no luck. I am a corporate security professional with 11 years of experience in well known MNCs. Thanks


There are lots of security companies in the UAE.

Security in Dubai, Emirates - List of Security companies

The big ones are:
G4S.ae
Trans Guard by Emirates Airline
Emrill 

There are lots of other really good and big ones, like Arkan and such, and most of their guards are Pakistanis, Nepal and Africans. 

Try GulfTalent.com G4S has got some jobs posted . See , facility Management companies, like Farnek. 

Good luck man, it is mostly about connection, people prefer to hire someone being referenced by someone they know. Don't give up !


----------

